# Carnauba content of Swissvax Shield



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the carnauba content of shield? every where ive look just says it has ptfe in it, but with mirage and opaque are 40% and around the same price, then im guessing shield will be 40 too?

the reason i ask is the new release of raceglaze 4x4 seems to rival shield. 
48% carnauba and ptfe for only £75...

what makes shield worth more? the name? 

i know the shampoo price is paying for the name for sure! (even verified by a few pros ive spoken to in recent months)


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Its the same with a lot of detailing stuff, your paying for the name


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Always the name.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very good question Craig, though i dont know the content of it Shield but it is an excellent wax. I would be interested in looking at the new Raceglaze 4x4 wax though,
Would imagine these 2 & zymol titanium to be pretty much like for like


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats kind of what i was thinking then, mostly the name. 

would love to know the content of shield but the swissvax site doesnt list it... strange as they list it for the rest... i have a strange feeling they think its too low to let us know and charge £105

havent seen zymol titanium.. whats the price tag? and the content?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The info I got says shield is "aprox 40% by volume".


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Taken from the morethanpolish website
"Titanium Glaze is specially developed for use on 4x4s and Trucks. However due to high levels of Carnauba it is highly recommended for vehicles encountering heavy motorway mileage or track days. Titanium Glaze is highly resistant to salt acids, plant sap"
RRP £72, sounds like for like IMO
Shield is easier to use though


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so shield is about 40%. with ptfe for £105 (from uf anyway)

rg 4x4 is 48% carnauba with ptfe for £75... 

and titanium is £72 (dunno the % prob similar)


looks like it is just the name to me...

obv would need someone who has tested all three(but rg one just out)

so slrestoration there is a different in ease of use with the shield then?
maybe thats where your extra money is going


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I can leave Shield to cure overnight, then buff off without any problem. The titanium you're looking at buffing off within 5-10 mins. This ease of use is worth the extra few quid for me

Nick


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks nick

thats the answer i was hoping for, 
i was hoping it wasnt purely for the name, and it sounds like its not, if shield has the added user benefit then its worth more money to some.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

And let's face it...

48% Carnauba from 200ml is under 100ml carnauba (by volume?)
100ml Carnauba is not worth £75...

I wouldn't be watching at the amount of carnauba in a wax.
It doesn't tell whether the wax is good or not.
The most important thing is whether the wax works or not. :thumb:

No harm knowing how much carnauba there is in Shield though...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to be honest i just dont get wax for SUV,s etc,??
I dont see any properties in Titanium i dont see in other waxes around this cost infact i dont rate titanium one bit. Its the same as Road and Track from Valentines>? Is it supposed to stop tyre rubber damaging the paintwork frm the car infront?
Its a wax and visually is all your gonna get , forget made for snowploughs and rubber dinghys its in a pot and see if you like the visuals and durability and the rest is words on a sticker.
I like Shield , i find it a nice wax and have to be honest i had a long chat with harry at Swissvax before he left and said if you could have 2 waxes free for your own car from your collection he named shield and crystalrock , that says alot from someone selling the products and used to using them all in my opinion.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was just wondering if it was the same, or price tag was for the name,
nick cleared that up though, as he says shield is much easier to use (which i would say probably deserves the extra cost)


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought PTFE in car wax was just a marketing hook anyway and didn't actually offer any real world improvement.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I have got a ptfe sealant that I got a few years ago, although it looks average, I got well over 6 months protection on my old 4WD. Who knows if it's marketing or not? It seems to work, but was it sealant, or ptfe?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> I thought PTFE in car wax was just a marketing hook anyway and didn't actually offer any real world improvement.


I agree with this and as I understand it, PTFE has to be applied at high temps for it to bond to surfaces properly; which unless you can rub it in at the speed of a bees wing, is very much not going to be the case.

Saying that, I have used Shield and can vouch for it in terms of looks/ease of use/durability. But then that is what I see the point of all high end waxes is - it's the overall experience which includes the ease of application (which SV waxes are famous for being amongst the most user friendly), down to the way they smell (again, another one to SV, well at least the ones I have had/have) and this all goes to make the whole process feel a bit special.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Posambique said:


> And let's face it...
> 
> 48% Carnauba from 200ml is under 100ml carnauba (by volume?)


Not entirely true there; the 48% as I understand it is saying that of the wax that is in the overall ingredients, 48% is Carnauba. Having watched DW'er Scotch making wax at Dave & Gordons training I would think 48% Carnauba would be a bit difficult to spread about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Is not 48% at all, its 48% of THE WAX USED.

Say you have 4 different waxes in the pot, 48% of that wax is carnuba, 12% will be another, 25% another and so on.

Then that will make around 40% of the product in the pot.

In reality its probably between 12%-16% of its product makeup.

And that goes for the majority of the waxes avaible.

So if it says 55% carnuba what they mean is 55% of the total wax used, not that 55% of the jar is carnuba wax.

Their is only one company that admits this, and the others just use the % as a marketing tool. 

I will have to think how best to write this later so its easier to understand. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

alxg said:


> Not entirely true there; the 48% as I understand it is saying that of the wax that is in the overall ingredients, 48% is Carnauba. Having watched DW'er Scotch making wax at Dave & Gordons training I would think 48% Carnauba would be a bit difficult to spread about.


Having asked a company who makes wax this, they said anything over 20% makes it difficult not only to spread but to cure as well.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

alxg said:


> Not entirely true there; the 48% as I understand it is saying that of the wax that is in the overall ingredients, 48% is Carnauba. Having watched DW'er Scotch making wax at Dave & Gordons training I would think 48% Carnauba would be a bit difficult to spread about.


There will be more to come on the making wax front when I get some more bits.:thumb:

The 48% can bee seen 2 different ways, if the wax was 48% of the volume (eg 200g in the pot, there would be 96g of Nuba and that would be a bit tricky to work with) however if it was 48% of the wax then it could look a little like this

200g in the pot, you can have 20g of wax and have 180g of other things like oils, emulsion etc. So of that 20g of wax only 9.6g would be nuba (other waxes used could be bees wax, Candelilla wax etc) this would give you 48% of the wax not the total contents.Hope that made sense.

There are many waxes out there and SV shield is one, but just one or two questions, how is the ptfe suspended within the wax? does the ptfe need the wax to hold it on to the clear coat? or have they created a wax that allows the ptfe to 'stick' to the clear/paint on its own?

Cheers


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> i had a long chat with harry at Swissvax before he left and said if you could have 2 waxes free for your own car from your collection he named shield and crystalrock , that says alot from someone selling the products and used to using them all in my opinion.


Nice to hear that,I can't afford CR, but my Shield pot is waiting for spring along with other stuff


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Some interesting views in here, thanks guys.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> Is not 48% at all, its 48% of THE WAX USED.
> 
> Say you have 4 different waxes in the pot, 48% of that wax is carnuba, 12% will be another, 25% another and so on.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily true. In some cases, yes, but not in all cases.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't offer anything other than the fact that the SV Shield that I borrowed has been going strong on my car since early November. Looks great, lovely to work with and still sheets well :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

after a lot of research looking for my new main premium carnuba wax , sv shield was ordered this morning , lets hope it lives up to its reputation


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking at it I don't think you'll go wrong mate it sounds fantastic for a dirty daily driver.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> matt1263 said:
> 
> 
> > Is not 48% at all, its 48% of THE WAX USED.
> ...


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> John @ PB said:
> 
> 
> > You missed out some of what I said :thumb:
> ...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

CTR De said:


> after a lot of research looking for my new main premium carnuba wax , sv shield was ordered this morning , lets hope it lives up to its reputation


Enjoy it, you will not be disappointed with the finish of that I am sure, or the smell!. :thumb:

When it comes to maintaining the finish, I found Dodo SN shampoo works really well on it and if you want to top it up I would use SV Nano Express - it gets some bad press on here but it really works on top of a SV wax better than others. I only use NE to top up my SV waxes and so far it has served me well on BoS, Shield and I also expect it to work on top of the Zuffenhausen I have (when I get to use it that is).


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know/care the carnuba, but have to say having used and owned SV Shield it is one of my all time favorite waxes. The ease of use is second to none (almost) and the smell is to die for. It has the dirt repelling properties more akin to a sealant and makes washing the car a doodle! :thumb:

Craig...buy it!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's been very underrated before recently. How long has it been on sale?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> Don't know/care the carnuba, but have to say having used and owned SV Shield it is one of my all time favorite waxes. The ease of use is second to none (almost) and the smell is to die for. It has the dirt repelling properties more akin to a sealant and makes washing the car a doodle! :thumb:
> 
> Craig...buy it!


you can buy it for me :lol: 
price is nothing compared to vintage :lol: have you opened the vintage yet? tried it on the mk1?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

gally said:


> Sounds like it's been very underrated before recently. How long has it been on sale?


It has been available as long as I have been hooked on this hobby, which is a couple of years now at least; the thing is that there are always certain waxes in companies' ranges that always get the airtime on forums - take BoS and Onyx as SV examples or Glasur and Carbon with Zymol - all good waxes which isn't in question, but there are others in the ranges that could be equally as good if not better but most people buy on recommendation so if they don't read a good review, they may be persuaded to buy an alternative with more column inches, so to speak.
Take SV Zuffenhausen for example; we all know the virtues of Zymol Glasur and few could say it's no good, but how many have tried the Zuff? Marketed as being the SV equivalent yet little airtime given?

Sometimes it pays to try other things on the menu that aren't the Specials, and that for me was what Shield proved, and maybe Zuff will too.....?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Teflon® will help 'spread ability' (but then so do silicone polymer oils) but it does nothing for durability because of its required application method, although Teflon® is an exceptional product when used as intended; it provides no benefit in a wax or polish. Teflon is a powder that melts at 600.oF or dissolves in fluorinated solvents such as Freon. Those are the only known ways to liquefy Teflon. If it cannot be made into a liquid it cannot stay on a surface. It only takes a micro amount to enable marketing to state that a product is formulated with PTFE

A water-based fluorocarbon will allow most of the Teflon® to adhere to textile fibres; due to its surface area and fibres make attachment much easier than a smooth surface. The textile industry use Teflon in their manufacturing process so the coating will last 100x longer than its aftermarket equivalent

Marketing propagates the myth that increasing the Carnauba content of a wax will make the wax "better". This is marginally true at best. Increasing the Carnauba content up to a point (30 to 37%), will increase the waxes durability but will not affect the shine. If the Carnauba content is too high (40% or more), the result is a rock-hard, wax brick.

You simply would not be able to apply it to a vehicle! Be wary of manufacturers that claim high (40 %+) wax contents. They are either lying or they include softer, cheaper waxes (beeswax, Môntan wax, Palm wax or paraffin wax) in their formula.

When making a comparison ensure you compare like with like (i.e. % volume or % weight) as some Carnauba percentages refer to % of Carnauba as a proportion of wax content only ( i.e. 70% carnauba, 30% beeswax). Wax in itself will not produce a gloss or shine; wax is a dull substance that provides protection, and will not produce gloss without the addition of an additive (oils, silicones, etc) which will produce a reflective gloss, jetting (the so called 'wet-look) or depth.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> you can buy it for me :lol:
> price is nothing compared to vintage :lol: have you opened the vintage yet? tried it on the mk1?


Not opened it yet. Might sell it... :tumbleweed:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my previous offer of a tenner collected stands :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> my previous offer of a tenner collected stands :lol: :lol:


Just as well because it would cost £50 to post! :driver:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Why even bother with Carnauba wax. Zero UV protection, very little protection against bird-droppings, etc. It is product from the early twentieth century. 

PTFE is a bit of a gimmick as well. If very little sticks to PTFE, then PTFE sticks to very little. Certainly not car paint. Get a 21st century product like C2 or CDG - they have way more protection and equal gloss if not better. 

I have a pot of Mystery that I haven't used in a long time because it is just so limited compared to the price I paid for it. Thinking I might just chuck it in the bin or use it as a paperweight! :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

One you try Shield you will love it, I think it might be my fav Swissvax wax.....Durability I found was fantastic and everyone else i have done their car with it also rate it for not only the gloss enhancement but the ease of maintaining the car afterwards. As i describe to everyone about Shield, it truely is the hidden gem within the Swissvax range and is one of the waxes that will definately be restocked when ran out.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Could'nt agree more Robert:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i tried shield today rob, thanks to nick.
and it really is a fantastic product.. really easy to use, lovely smell.
and nice slick feel after waxing.. i love that "just waxed" feel.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

did shield once been blue/green or it always has been creme?


----------

